# Trout DVD's?



## SaltwaterGospel (Dec 21, 2016)

I have seen the trout/redfish DVD's discussed many times on this forum. Can someone point me in the right direction on where I can grab them?

Or if anyone is through with theirs and wants to sell them?

Appreciate the help in advance.

Tight Lines!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

I believe you are looking for Troutsupport.com . I will be ordering some myself.


----------



## chadbrochill (Jul 7, 2016)

Give [email protected] a holler. He provides excellent customer service even before purchase. I recently got the 4 pack dvds and they are full of great knowhow. All aspects of gulf coast inshore fishing are covered in the set. From live shrimp under a popping cork to throwing corkies in cold conditions, drift fishing and wading, Tobin covers it all. Would love to see the new flounder DVD come out and include some bank fishing as well.


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

troutsupport.com


----------



## blackmagic (May 13, 2011)

You will love them!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Keep and review often.
Buy your own new set from Troutsupport.com. Don't sell or buy used and here is why. Tobin is a great dude personally and professionally trying to make a living making and selling instructional videos. Give him the income he has earned helping a whole whole lot of 2coolers. Then and only then should you have continued access to his wealth of knowledge he will freely share.....because he geniuinly wants to help you and see you struggle less.

Give him his due. You will never regret spending the money as it is much less than what you would spend while you still suck at fishing. Troutsupport helps you suck less at fishing.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

X2...And if anyone frequents other saltwater sites in other states be sure to mention TroutSupport.com as the same tactics can be applied to other salt water areas of these United States of America! Trust me. Great knowledge on finding and catching them all around.


----------



## On The Other Line (Aug 12, 2016)

Say no more. Get the DVDs. This product and TS customer service and dedication to trade is paramount. Don't waste another trip without bringing along what these videos have to offer.


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

The DVDs are great, I've been having much more productive fishing trips. I had no Idea what I was doing before buying them. Had a question about some specifics the other day, sent him a message and had a very thorough answer in less than an hour. Can't beat the customer support! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## holysmokes (Jul 9, 2008)

Because of all the positive things everyone posts on here about troutsupport videos I just ordered the four dvd set and can't wait to get them in.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

He did a good job on all 4 dvds. The problem is getting him to get busy and turn out the flounder dvd. Rumors say he and Chicken boy both dressed up for the clip.


----------



## bonkers (Mar 2, 2016)

JimD said:


> He did a good job on all 4 dvds. The problem is getting him to get busy and turn out the flounder dvd. Rumors say he and Chicken boy both dressed up for the clip.


The reason he has not put out a flounder video yet is becasue he IS TOO BUSY doing all the advertising in forums and helping others as well he said. He only has to edit and publish but only when he can find the time.
Tobin has a simple request...help him get the word out (advertise) for the DVD's. Post up when and where you can about the DVD's after you recieve them and spread the word on other state forums as well.
The more help he gets with this the more he can concentrate on the new video or any other products Trout Support wants to release.
Help him help you! :bounce:


----------



## SKIPJACKSLAYER (Nov 19, 2013)

great investment man. it teaches you things that it takes years to learn on your own.


----------



## blackjack runner (Feb 24, 2015)

I have purchased the 4 set, then my son "misplaced" them. Found one disc of the 4. Just repurchased the other 3 discs. Not leaving my office this time. 
They are unique and contain lots of information that you will utilize on each of your trips. Well worth the money vs the fuel burn looking for fish.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I purchased them for my dad's Christmas present this year. The are great videos


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you all for the postive words...  except for JimD LOL. Pay no mind to JimD he's sniffing laughing gas with his patients. LOL.. Jim.. where's my Winky Faces ... 

Ya'll know Jim's just giving me chit 'cuase he loves me right? 

And Steve's right.. I make a meager means doing this for a living and it's crazy how much of the sales cost is going back to create new products for your guys. If you knew what was coming next you'd be like "F that flounder DVD, get that thing out" LOL. Working on it everyday. 

Yes, the marketing time is the killer. I enjoy the customer support calls and emails and they don't take that much time. Ya'll please tell everyone in your lives to get the DVDs while I work on these next products and as soon as they are out I can focus on the Flounder DVD. Share the website on facebook or other social media and forums and hash tag #TroutSupport.com.


----------



## TexasRenegade (Feb 2, 2015)

I put this on Tobin's page earlier. Had to steal Sgrem's moto, but it does basically sum up the DVD's. They do help you not suck at fishing. I fished Baffin for several years, and never caught the quantity or quality of fish I do now after watching them.


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

High five! That's great!


----------



## Trinicaster (Nov 11, 2013)

Get the DVD's from Tobin's group. Aside from the product, having them as a information resource is an invaluable part of the "package".


----------



## SSMike (Aug 15, 2005)

Last August I bought a Majek Xtreme, first ever boat. I bought the 4 fishing videos and it helped for sure. Still trying to learn the winter fishing but I'm getting there. Had two days of consecutive 2 man trout limits last week in Rockport. Back in October I also had 2 days in a row of trout and red limits.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

As everyone has said get Trout Support, Tobiin and his crew have lined out some great DVD's that really help you think differently about how to fish. 

-Moondog


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys I really appreciate the Kudos and props and shout outs. 

We're really here to support you catching more and bigger fish, more consistently. That's what we do. 

t


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

"Thank you all for the postive words...  except for JimD LOL. Pay no mind to JimD he's sniffing laughing gas with his patients. LOL.. Jim.. where's my Winky Faces ... 

Ya'll know Jim's just giving me chit 'cuase he loves me right?"


Tobin, Love "No" but I do like and respect you a lot and I consider you a good friend. There is no doubt that you have great products.

Heck I was one of the first to buy the trout dvd's. You sent me one of the preliminary ones done in magic marker because you did not have the final run in ready to go then you turned around and sent the fancy one a few weeks later.

You are a great guy. I hope that everyone realizes that we are friends.

I am just jealous having to work all the time. 

Jim


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The following came in from Facebook about what people are saying about the DVDs...

From Lindsey Day
"Fantastic tool. As soon as I hit the water after having consumed thr videos, I read the water entirely differently. I immediately saw a prime example of one of the fishing situations, cast into it, and immediately caught a 19" trout literally minutes into my trip. It was stunning."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

And another FaceBook post... this one from Sammy Orlando.

" I have all 4 and learn something new every time I watch them." - Sammy


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's another testimonial that came in thru the website. 

David C.-"
Finding and Catching Big Speckled Trout DVD 
"From placing the order to receipt of the DVD and watching it, all excellent service and a high quality product. Tobin's information is a great resource to shortening the learning curve!


----------



## Marker 54 Lures (Dec 28, 2015)

Trout Support you have stickers? if so how do i get one ?


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

No stickers, I might get some done after the next project though. Had to save up to make sure I could make the new projects for everyone.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in from Rack Ranch through PM.. 

"Have really enjoyed the videos, thank you. "


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a really cool 'Customer Experience' that came in through our site. These are legit customer experiences that can be found http://www.troutsupport.com/customer-stories/
and the following one was submitted to me there from a customer named Jordan.

"My fishing story started off a little different than most of my buddies. I didn't grow up with family that fished...but I've always been intrigued by the dedication it takes to become a good fisherman.

I got hooked on the salt after going on a trip to West Bay with my buddy about 7 years ago. After that, I was on my own. I started finding areas I could walk in and wade, with little success. I slowly saved up money over the course of a few years and bought a boat. I was convinced I would start loading the boat with fish immediately and that didn't happen either...obviously.

After about a year of skunks and sporadic lucky days, I decided to invest in Trout Support. Like my title said, it was the best fishing investment I ever made. Every time I watched one of the DVDs (I've watched all of them at least 4x each) I noticed my game getting better. More consistent. And ALOT more fun! I started reading the water instead of fishing "spots." I began noticing the huge difference a slight presentation change could make. I finally figured out what I was actually seeing on the water (i.e. nervous bait, slicks that had drifted 200 yds from the spot of origin, etc.).

All of these improvements, which would've taken me an indefinite amount of time to achieve the old fashioned way, took place in a matter of months because of this DVD series. I can't rave enough about the job Tobin and his team has done for our fishing community and, specifically, for my fishing success. It has provided me with an endless amount of good memories and, most importantly, FUN!

Tight lines TroutSupport!"- Jordan


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

The Trout Support DVDs are a great investment! They have helped shorten my learning curve when targeting gator trout. I enjoyed this DVD so much I'm going to get the others now!


----------



## floatsmyboat (Apr 29, 2015)

Just watched the shallow water redfish video and I feel 100% more confident in myself and my plan for my next trip. I'll hopefully be ordering the catch a limit trout video soon too. Covers everything you could ever think of and then some. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you FloatsMyBoat. Glad to help out. 

T


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

*Go BUY Trout Support*

For those of you that are looking at becoming a successful fisherman and student of bayfishing for trout (or reds) I would go ahead and consider the Trout Support DVDs the bible of the bay and church your time on the water. It is naive to think that you can go to church Sunday, try to take in a 1hr sermon and walk away with a clear understanding of a lifetime of reading and studying can teach you. In every sport constant practice and being a student of the sport is what ultimately leads to success. The same formula applies for fishing, may even more so given the variables that go into sport (weather/tide/bait/temp/wind/lunar/etc).

Bayfishing is similar in that fashion. Whether you've been fishing for a lifetime (as I have) or looking to explore the texas waters, Trout Support is a must to continue to improve upon your chances for success. Tobin crams a lifetime of experience and knowledge from the best in the business into these DVDs unrivaled to anything on the market. I look at the DVDs as the best investment I've made in 32yrs of bay fishing. Comical that I'll spend small fortunes on gear, boat etc. when the work to be successful is done before the boat ever hits the water.

I have spent countless hours and $$$ running around the bay chasing trophy trout or reds. Over the past 2yrs and thanks to Trout Support, I've drafted a game plan every time I've hit the water based on the lessons taught in the DVDs and my success has increased 15x fold. I've increased my PB 3xs in the course of 1yr from the previous 31yrs and makes going to the coast exciting to plot, plan and then see everything come together.

On a separate note on more than one occasion Tobin personally has reached out to answer questions or thoughts I've had based on what I'm seeing and provide insight on what I'm not seeing or thinking about more importantly. He doesn't just hand you the DVDs of knowledge, he provides what we laugh as a "continuing education" on the subject matter.

It's simple. No matter what experience level you are on the Bay, TS has something in there that will increase your odds of success. I have 4 friends that treat TS like the bible as I do that I've fished with for 15yrs and the continual success of not just quantity, but quality, for all of us is enormous.

Thank you Tobin and @troutsupport for the hard work you've put into these videos and incredible customer service. http://www.troutsupport.com

Tight Lines!


----------



## aggies01 (Apr 13, 2016)

I saw the troutsupport videos posted on another board that I'm on and after reading the reviews here I'm definitely going to buy the 4 pack.

One question though. Can these be ripped off the DVD to a computer? We don't have a DVD player in our house anymore. IF they can't it won't stop from buying them just will find a cheap DVD player.

Thanks.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

aggies01 said:


> I saw the troutsupport videos posted on another board that I'm on and after reading the reviews here I'm definitely going to buy the 4 pack.
> 
> One question though. Can these be ripped off the DVD to a computer? We don't have a DVD player in our house anymore. IF they can't it won't stop from buying them just will find a cheap DVD player.
> 
> Thanks.


You can watch DVDs on your computer.


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

I grew up along the Texas coast fishing. My career took me out to W. Texas for a brief period of time, where I met my wife, before we moved back to the coast (2014).  My wife was born and raised in that sandy, no trees around, scrub brush, hell hole, and had never been fishing a day in her life. I taught her the basics of fishing: casting, setting the hook, keeping the rod tip up, etc... 
When browsing 2cool one day, I came across the Troutsupport DVD thread. I was skeptical and read all the reviews I could find about the DVDs. They were all positive. So I decided what the heck and purchased them. This has been one of the best investments I have made in regards to fishing. You have to watch the videos several times because there is just a ton of information in them; which my wife and I have done. 
The DVDs have increased the quantity and quality of fish we have caught. My wife is out fishing my friends and family who have 5 to 10 times more years fishing experience. I hate to admit it but she has even out fished me a couple of times. My personal best continues to get better every year since watching the DVDs and ever so close to the magic 30â€. Before watching the videos my PB was between 24-25â€.  
Troutsupport is a great investment. There arenâ€™t any other books or DVDâ€™s on the market with the depth of information and knowledge that Tobin provides in the Troutsupport DVDs. I have a three disc set and will be buying the Redfish Bay and Shoreline DVD real soon. 
Also, if you have any questions, the customer support Tobin provides is phenomenal.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Tobin again above and beyond! Been struggling this year trying to find trout. But in true Tobin fashion not only did he email me with some great info but even hit me with a few spots that have been producing. 
Can't say enough about the dvds or the man behind them!
Again a huge thank you Tobin!! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. Glad to help out. 

Holla if anyone needs anything or has a question at all. 

t


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> Thanks guys. Glad to help out.
> 
> Holla if anyone needs anything or has a question at all.


Got all the dvd's for Christmas last year. Looking forward to putting some of what I've learned to good use this year.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Sounds good Beerduid. Holla if you have any questions.


----------



## gsb (Aug 7, 2006)

I have wondered all over the bay wondering where the fish are, and why they stage where they do. Troutsupport has really helped me pattern the fish better and read the signs. Basically, the information provided in the DVDs will take years off of your learning curve. Highly recommend them, and Tobin is a class act!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you GSB, glad we were able to make a quality work that helps people.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

My friend and I used knowledge gained from the DVD to catch a 28'' and bust off another bigger yesterday. We fished in soft mud about 50 yards from a narrow channel with a grass line between us and the channel. We casted over the grass toward the channel and the trout where biting on both sides of the grass line. Both had limits along with the bigger fish that were released. 15 mph North wind and drizzle in our faces the entire time. Before watching the DVD's I would have been on the couch with momma watching the race. Now there aren't enough bad weather days..


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

The DVD's are well worth the money ...... lots of information there .


----------



## huntfish2011 (Jun 16, 2011)

WADEN said:


> The DVD's are well worth the money ...... lots of information there .


X2

I just but myself another set.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's been really cool to see the generosity of some of my best customers. Some have purchased several sets for friends that were learning to fish. Blessed to have amazing customers like we do.


----------



## WADEN (Oct 25, 2016)

You deserve all due praise for your efforts . Now , crank out that flounder DVD , Tobin ....


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

WADEN said:


> You deserve all due praise for your efforts . Now , crank out that flounder DVD , Tobin ....


Thank you. It was a team effort with a lot of really great people, I'm blessed to be a part of it. I've been workin on the DVD between finalizing the new products. Going to hit it hard this summer. Takes a huge time commitment and focus to get those things done. Huge. Thank you for being patient, and y'all are going to love the new stuff as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rolltide (Sep 1, 2011)

sgrem said:


> Keep and review often.
> Buy your own new set from Troutsupport.com. Don't sell or buy used and here is why. Tobin is a great dude personally and professionally trying to make a living making and selling instructional videos. Give him the income he has earned helping a whole whole lot of 2coolers. Then and only then should you have continued access to his wealth of knowledge he will freely share.....because he geniuinly wants to help you and see you struggle less.
> 
> Give him his due. You will never regret spending the money as it is much less than what you would spend while you still suck at fishing. Troutsupport helps you suck less at fishing.


X2 Bought my 4 pack last year and Tobin has been a great help to me after my purchase.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You're welcome RollTide, glad to be a part of your adventure bro.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This from Billy Crowe in email. "Your google earth screen shot was pretty spot on. Found both trout and reds .... which I learned from your videos! "


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's an email I recieved from Clint Reyes

"I work at a plant with guys who grew up fishing in fancy boats. My dad came from Mexico and worked hard my whole childhood to give me the basics, no fishing . I knew nothing of fishing, except I had a pull towards the bay. But This DVD series puts me in their league if not above , and I can take my young children out and catch fish. Thanks for putting it together!"

You are welcome Clint. We're hear for you bro!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Heres a note from Andy Brothchrop from another board. 

"I've seen a few other fishing videos over the years and what sets these apart is they teach you how to find fish, not just go to spots you've read about. 

They have lots of info, well organized, explained by Tobin as well as a variety of guest experts, presented with good graphics that make the information easier to understand and more likely to remember and, more than anything, they cut the learning curve exponentially. I've been fishing saltwater for 40 years, and have learned a lot over those years by trial and error. I wish like hell that I'd have had these available 40 years ago, that's a fact. And as if that wasn't enough, Tobin follows up with excellent customer service.

Many of the testimonials you'll read here and on other sites are from anglers of all levels - beginner to salty grinders - who've cut their learning curve short and had more fun finding their own fish". - Andy


----------



## ctsa (Sep 21, 2015)

I'll echo every single member on this forum who's ever picked up a Trout Support DVD...BUY THEM! And then thank Tobin for all his hard work putting them together. Then thank him again.

The DVDs go through weather patterns, structure, lure selection, bait patterns, transitions and cram a lifetime of knowledge and wisdom into them. I first purchased the 4 pack 2yrs ago and just wished I'd had them 25yrs ago when I first started Bay fishing. I watched them countless times and still learn something every time. 

The past 2yrs I've increased my personal best 3xs and consistently catch substantial numbers and quality of fish every time I'm down there. I look at the entire bay system vastly different now and people that have fished with me for years can certainly tell the difference.

Last wknd, applying Trout Supports knowledge, I took 2 separate friends out on days nobody else wanted to fish and we caught 200+ trout, including one guys personal best and several other 5-6lb trout.

There is a reason everyone here raves constantly about these DVDs and they have every reason to. No matter what experience level you are you'll learn and see different things every time and be able to apply the skills in any bay system.

Also, Tobin is genuinely a terrific guy. I've emailed him multiple times asking different questions about things I'm seeing and not seeing and he's gone above and beyond to help. He's welcome on my boat any time he wants.

Cheers,


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

Great videos full of a lifetime of information. Worth every penny and then some. Great job Tobin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Great Work CTSA!... That's putting the DVDs to work right there. 

Thank you Frank, and you are welcome brotha!


----------



## ElSolo (Feb 27, 2015)

Just got these last week a couple of days before our trip so managed to cram them in before hitting the water. 3 guys, 3 limits on Reds and almost on trout. Best I have ever done and the most rewarding part was that it felt like we had a plan and knew what we were doing. 

I have already started to re watch them to see what i may have missed the first time. Without a doubt, this is the best investment i have made in my fishing. 

I will also echo others in how supportive Tobin has been. Always available and has provided guidance on questions for specific situations. 

Buy it....you wont regret it. -JM


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work El Solo. Way to put the material into action buddy.


----------



## taylork555 (Sep 5, 2013)

Just got my DVD's last week and was able to watch ~25 minutes before it was time to hop in for a morning wade Saturday.

For some context, I have been fishing the same reef in front of our place for quite some time and have never caught a single trout approaching 20 inches. Once I applied the things I picked up on in my limited viewing, I was able to catch a 17", 18" and 20" trout during my wade, on top of the handful of resident 14"-16" fish. 

I bet you can guess what I am going to be watching more and more now... Thanks Tobin!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You're welcome taylor. Nice work bud holla if you need anything.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in from my site from a verified customer. Thought I'd share it here. 

"I hadn't been able to make it out of the house the past couple of months due to the weather or prior scheduled engagements on the weekends. Finally though on March 18 I had my chance to go fishing. The road was closed to the spot I was wanting to target trout that morning. So I had and unexpected kayak of about 20 minutes going with the wind. I had the Trout Support DVDs in the back of my mind Fishing was slow for the first 3 hours to say the least. I decide to start making my way back to the truck. 

At 11:30am I make it back to the slough I kayaked out of from the truck. And on the way back I find all the signs that the video discusses. I make my way to the channel and it's a mud bottom. On my legs I could also feel that the water temperature was warmer in the slough. I only had about 5 shrimp left and decide I'll burn them up and leave. On the second cast keeper trout. The next cast another keeper trout that comes off right at me. I decide to tie on a soft plastic. After working the lure different ways and trying to figuring out what the fish wanted, the action was pretty hot and heavy. I had my limit by 12pm. I was having too much fun to leave. So I continued fishing for another hour playing catch and release. I probably caught around 30 trout total. 

It was a great trip, except for the 30 minute kayak workout into the wind back to the truck. Haha! 

Seeing the signs and putting it all together is what it is all about. 

Thank you Trout Support for putting out a superior product!" -JHP


----------



## Aggieangler (May 28, 2004)

I just ordered both the trout DVDs, again. I think they got misplaced recently by some of my wife's cleaning activities. They are well worth what Tobin charges for 'em, and I've been fishing inshore saltwater for 40 years.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Aggie Angler, I really appreciate that comment, holla anytime. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in on the site recently. From David Cregar

"From placing the order to receipt of the DVD and watching it, all excellent service and a high quality product. Tobin's information is a great resource to shortening the learning curve!" - David


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Getting a lot of questions about redfish lately. The reds have mostly been pulled out of marshes since late February following the shrimp. If you can find marsh with some shad or glass minnows in it then that's a marsh that will have a few up shallow. Also with the glass minnows getting bigger there will be some on the shorelines with the trout.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnsons1480 (Jun 24, 2016)

These DVDs are well worth every penny, and the after sales service is nothing short of phenomenal. Can't express how much I appreciate all of your help, Tobin!


----------



## rdrew5762 (May 14, 2013)

Got to agree 100%! I got my first TroutSupport DVD last week and i couldn't believe how much i had been overlooking when i was on the water. Whole new level of confidence when on the bay.....can't wait to order the rest.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

I took all the DVD's to the deer lease this year during the super full moon and had a chance to rewatch all of them. It was like having TS there with you but a lot cheaper not having to buy extra beer and food all weekend.

Seriously I have watched them 4 times and each time you pick up an extra trick or or idea that you missed or forget from the last time.

Some one had asked how. 12 volt deer battery, cheap battery clip on battery connector and cig connector on the other end, and the 12 volt plug that comes with the old portable dvd player, ear buds, and you are set. If you have a deer feeder then that charger will do wonders to keep your battery working.

Did not see much that weekend but did get a 8pt 140 class white tail.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the kudos guys. Glad we could build something that really helps people. 

This came in email to me yesterday...


----------



## trophytroutman (Mar 21, 2009)

I have run out of words to describe how great and informative these DVDs are and how great a guy Tobin is. All I got to say is if you don't have them, you need to get them. Great work Tobin!!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, we appreciate the comments... ya'll holla if you have any specific questions


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This is from Saturday, one of my trout support customers. This was his Saturday in the surf in dirty water. Don't let dirty water deter you guys, when the fish are there they are actually more catchable in the dirty water than the clean water.


----------



## Moondog94 (Oct 24, 2016)

The trout support DVD's really give you a lot of useful info, whether your a seasoned angler or stepping into the salt for the first time. The culmination of tips and tricks Tobin has compiled into the DVD's is a one stop shop to advance your fishing skills in one way or another. We as fishermen are always looking for a way to hone our skills, since as we all know we will never know everything, but can learn as much as possible. My favorite DVD is the Trophy Trout, really helps you get a better perspective on finding those fish of a lifetime. 

-Moondog


----------



## Flats Mark (Jul 30, 2009)

If you get stuck in a fishing rut, you can always PM Tobin at Trout Support and he will do his best to steer you back into fishing success.
He is absolutely a wealth of knowledge and is always ready to share.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks guys, we really appreciate you kudos. We're here to support you guys in catching fish, they're out there to be caught and someone is going to catch them, might as well be you.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

The following is from Stormy Reaves via email. Stormy used to bay fish and is just now getting back to doing it more often. 

"Have enjoyed getting back into fishing and videos have been helping" - Stormy Reaves


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in from Jeffrey McKee via the website... he submitted the following after watching them.

"These videos are a great investment for anyone wanting to learn to find fish. Tobin, and all the fishermen do a fantastic job of explaining everything from patterning fish movements to lure selection and how to use them. Great information, and lots of it. I will be watching these dvd's numerous times. Thank you Tobin" - Jeff

You're welcome Jeff. Glad we could be a part of it.


----------



## GettnSalty (May 22, 2017)

I just ordered my set...looking forward to watching and learning.


----------



## FRANKLOCKHART (Apr 12, 2005)

GettnSalty you won't be disappointed, great info in a relatable format. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Getting Salty for your purchase, and Thank you Frank Lockhart for being a great dude. 

Salty, dont' forget to always feel free to call me after you watch them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a short note that was posted on our site about the DVDs from a customer that referred to himself as 'KTTDM' - he bought the 4 pack. One of many testimonials on our site at http://www.troutsupport.com/customer-stories/

Here's what he said. 
"Very informational and best videos around!"


----------



## Mike_Honcho (Apr 19, 2017)

Just ordered the 4 pack, can't wait to get them!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thank you Mike. Holla anytime after you watch them brotha. 
t


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This from Billy Crowe, Deer30. "The lil Jon in golden bream flat out works! Spent the day at Baffin yesterday and just had a blast catching trout." He bought the DVDs a while back and he's been emailing me and we've been working on his game.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

Just order the 4 pack as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks for the order BigBay, Holla anytime after you watch them. 
t


----------



## oponder (Sep 29, 2015)

Wife told me my 4 pack came in today got another couple of weeks at work but cant wait to get home and watch them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

That sounds like a Fathers Day present. Holla after you watch them.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This in a PM from Cameron Lair today. 

"I have your big trout DVD and love it and am will be ordering your redfish dvd soon so hopefully I can hone in my skills on landing some nice slot reds". - Cameron Lair

His mom Janet bought it for him 2 years ago. So cool to see some of my best customers that buy these as gift for someone and it changes their fishing life. Blessed to be a part of it.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

I'm headed to Rockport this weekend. I've looked at the wind, the tides, where I'll be fishing is entirely because of the understanding I gained from TS. The areas produce when they do, as predicted by what's taught in TS. I wish more aspects of life had a Trout Support dvd type teaching tool, and the personal support and attention that Tobin gives you, we'd all be better off!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

How about some testimonials from the not so recent past. Many don't realize but we've been supporting anglers reaching the next level for 9 years now with many many people supported in the process. Derek Salinas wrote this about the DVDs fishing the Lower Laguna Madre. He sent these pics as well. From June, '11

"PB 26in trout working active bait and grass pockets. The DVD really showed how to READ active bait. Very easy to grasp. Just before that big girl, we hooked onto 15+ trout. The DVD really helped me understand how to locate fish and weed out unproductive waters."


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's a cool word coming in from Billy Crowe.. "Deer 30" on 2Cool... 
"I got the wife (kathy) into watching trout support dvds and when we hit the water she was eye balling bait left and right, so I let her pick the spot we were fishing since she was so keyed in on bait activity. After she caught that first trout I told her "see Tobin knows his ****" 

Congrats Kathy! now you know how to hunt for Trout girl!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Had 2 more really cool customer submitted testimonials come in recently. 

Used the guidelines from the "Redfish - Marsh and Grass Flats" to find this spot where we never fished before nor would have tried without this DVD. Caught 5 Red fish within an hour including the one pictured...We used the guidelines from the Redfish DVD to find this spot to fish for Reds. He was 28" and weight in at 9.56 lbs! Thanks for the recommendation, it was a great catch!" - A. Pfeifer 

The next one with the trout was from Mark Cooley fishing upper east bay. 

"I have always considered myself an average fisherman. Thru many years of just being on the water I have been able to locate different reefs and go back to them time after time. The fish were ether their are they weren't, we would fish them no matter what and only move after spending to much time waiting on a bite that was not going to happen. Watching the Trout Support videos educated us on what to look for and quickly make a better decision to keep moving if the signs were not there."- Mark Cooley.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

This came in from Jeff McKee... Jeff actually found our DVDs looking on you tube and has also become a new 2cooler as well.

*"Great investment*- These videos are a great investment for anyone wanting to learn to find fish. Tobin, and all the fishermen do a fantastic job of explaining everything from patterning fish movements to lure selection and how to use them. Great information, and lots of it. I will be watching these dvd's numerous times. Thank you Tobin"

you're welcome Jeff.


----------



## HookInFinger (Dec 15, 2011)

I generally prefer to beat my head against the wall over paying someone for advice, but had a weak moment and bought the set. :rotfl:

Not only are videos full of good information, but Tobin is personally very responsive. Highly recommended.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

HookInFinger said:


> I generally prefer to beat my head against the wall over paying someone for advice, but had a weak moment and bought the set. :rotfl:
> 
> Not only are videos full of good information, but Tobin is personally very responsive. Highly recommended.


LOL... I think we all stay like that for too long. It's ok.

And thank you for the compliment.. want nothing more than to support you guys in advancing to your next level.


----------



## barronj (Sep 30, 2013)

Tobin, are you in retail stores? I think you should be, follow in CB's footsteps and end up in Academy! I think your exposure here is fantastic and you're a hands on representative, but when I envision the masses that don't know about 2cool... just trying to line your pockets a little more T.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

LOL... Thanks Barron.. I'm just glad you guys are happy with the product that's all that matters to me bro.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

It's been cool to see sooo many anglers grow over the years with the use of our Educational videos and now many are taking it to the next level with our 'Club and Mastery Courses' .. the Mastery Courses inside the Club are above and beyond what is covered in our DVDs...

So if someone is out there ready to take their trout, redfish, or flounder fishing to the next level just holla at me at [email protected] and we'll get you headed in the right direction... maybe you want to catch a new personal best this winter, or expand into hunting waterfowl or bowhunting this year, we're covering it all.

email me for questions or just to say hi [email protected]


----------



## ReedA1691 (Jan 29, 2018)

sgrem said:


> You will never regret spending the money as it is much less than what you would spend while you still suck at fishing.
> 
> Troutsupport helps you suck less at fishing.


Amen. I was no novice when I met Tobin and I certianly did not suck at fishing. Never the less, the more we talked that day, the more I could tell he was smart, attentive, knowledgeable and had a genuinely helpful personality. Were he a fishing guide, I would have hired him on the spot and started planning a trip. Instead, I bought the Big Trout DVD. Thought I knew everything there was to know. Wrong!! Soon thereafter, I bought the rest of the catalog.

Point being, the DVDs are not just for the novice. They have all levels of info, and much of what I knew already took me 25 years of grinding and sifting through multiple sources of media to learn. As said above, reach out to Tobin, let him know what your knowledge level is and what kind of fishing you plan to do and he will tell you which of his products will best apply to you. Then you'll buy the rest of them later :smile:


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Thanks Reed.. it's been great to see both new anglers as well as advanced anglers like yourself get as much as they have from them.


----------

